# My first Fritz Schromberg…but is it?



## Michael Bonda (Jan 21, 2022)

This is what the large flower looks like:

Even if not F.S. I like the size, color and shape


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 21, 2022)

Congrats? Yah doesn’t seem to be FS. I think PK was used, but not bessae. Maybe MDC (something makes me want to say there is sargentianum in the background).


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 21, 2022)

Nice flower


----------



## abax (Jan 21, 2022)

Hmmmm...interesting mix of genes there. The shape is fascinating.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2022)

Not Fritz, where did you get it?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 22, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Not Fritz, where did you get it?


From Krull Smith sale orchid show vendor. Exact one I will have to look up.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 22, 2022)

Looks like Fritz on steroids


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 22, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> Looks like Fritz on steroids


I am wondering with the large narrow petals and small lip it looks like Jason Fisher or MDK on steroids


----------



## abax (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm very interested in what you find out about this Phrag's background.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 22, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats? Yah doesn’t seem to be FS. I think PK was used, but not bessae. Maybe MDC (something makes me want to say there is sargentianum in the background).


If MDC…..is it not in part a besseae?


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 24, 2022)

I would not rule out it is FS.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 24, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> I would not rule out it is FS.


Thank you.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 24, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> I would not rule out it is FS.


This is very odd 
My email (attached below) came across with this response below that has the extra word “not” to state:
“I would not rule out it is not FS”
But that is not what you wrote in the forum
Does my iPhone email have its own brain! And creating its own sentences


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 24, 2022)

Michael, you didn't read it wrong. I did write it with the "not" originally by mistake, then I corrected/edited it right away after I posted it(and that is why it didn't show I had edited my original post).


----------



## terryros (Jan 24, 2022)

I would most suspect Phragmipedium La Vintaine (MDC x kovachii). So, 50% kovachii, 25% besseae, and 25% sargentianum.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 24, 2022)

Piping Rocks used to have photos showing the variants of FS flower if my memory didn't fail me.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 24, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Michael, you didn't read it wrong. I did write it with the "not" originally by mistake, then I corrected/edited it right away after I posted it(and that is why it didn't show I had edited my original post).


Thanks again. How does one edit a post after sending? I make spelling errors or other errors and feel foolish that I sent before proof reading.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 24, 2022)

Michael Bonda said:


> Thanks again. How does one edit a post after sending? I make spelling errors or other errors and feel foolish that I sent before proof reading.


in this forum, you may edit or correct your mistakes, including spellings within the time limit. Just click on the "edit" button at the left corner of your original post...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2022)

If it's a FS it has a really small pouch and floppy lateral sepals. It has the yellow Pk spot in the center of the pouch but the pouch color is very dark for FS.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 25, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Piping Rocks used to have photos showing the variants of FS flower if my memory didn't fail me.


Thank you. I think Piping Rocks is no longer. I have old booklets and photos from them but it was before FS was developed (before kovachii was discovered)


----------



## oborchid (Jan 25, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats? Yah doesn’t seem to be FS. I think PK was used, but not bessae. Maybe MDC (something makes me want to say there is sargentianum in the background).


I get PK is Phragmipedium Kovachii, but please type out MDC for us beginners around here!


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2022)

oborchid said:


> I get PK is Phragmipedium Kovachii, but please type out MDC for us beginners around here!



Mem. Dick Clements (besseae x sargentianum).


----------



## oborchid (Jan 25, 2022)

Tony said:


> Mem. Dick Clements (besseae x sargentianum).


THANK YOU! I should have figured that out...I have one or two of those! haha


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 25, 2022)

In my thread I wrote MDK by error also referring to MDC


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2022)

Since I grow mostly Phrag. besseae hybrids All the common parents are abbreviated: MDC, SG = Sunset Glow, HP = Hannne Popow, EY = Eric Young, etc.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2022)

Slipper Orchid Info has photos of first and second generation Slipper orchids.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 26, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Slipper Orchid Info has photos of first and second generation Slipper orchids.


Thanks. I have used that site to add to my wishlist in the past. I checked out that site recently and FS does not look like “mine.” Secondary hybrids do not match exactly either. I am satisfied calling mine a ‘FS maybe possible hybrid unknown’.


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2022)

I would say its a FS, just not a “typical” one. Not all of them are grand champions unfortunately.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 10, 2022)

A second flower opened on this Fritz Schromberg and the Flower has a more classic appearance in my opinion. Fascinating to me how the same plant can have two vastly different looking flowers


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 10, 2022)

The original flower (first) is this:


----------



## monocotman (Feb 10, 2022)

Yes that looks just like a normal FS


----------

